# Hedgie climbing out of cage!



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Sophie has a deluxe guinea pig cage with a closed off upper level for her wheel and her sleep sack. I'd left the top open because her wheel is too tall to put on the bottom level and doesn't fit with the top on the upper level. Sophie climbed out once as a six week old, but never since and now is climbing out every night after 10 months of not escaping. My little houdini could get hurt falling two feet out of the cage, even though I've put pillows under it just in case, so I'm off to find a ferret cage today. While I don't relish spending $250 on a cage when she has a perfectly good one, it's worth the price of keeping her safe.

So now I have two questions: Which is the best ferret cages to buy? And how the heck does she crawl up over a foot of inch apart bars with her tiny legs and fat body?


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

A lot of people use the Ferret Nation cage.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

The ferret nation cage is really nice. It's secure, well made and sturdy! 

Although this is only my opinion of it as a product, I have no experience with one and a hedgie.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc can crawl out of a deep sink when it's soaking wet, and I have no idea how the heck he does that. They're like little mountain climbers! :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

If you do decide to get the Ferret Nation, go to the Walmart's website and type in "ferret nation cage" in the search bar. They don't offer it in the store, only online. It is around $30 dollars less expensive than a petstore.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd recommend the Ferret Nation as someone who uses it. They are well built, sturdy, perfect bar length and spacing, the horizontal spacing is right so the hog can't climb up the sides, and the front doors open all the way out for easy cleaning.

The full setup goes for about 250 dollars, but if you search around on other sites, such as Amazon.Com where I picked up mine, there is the Ferret Nation Model 141 which is just the bottom half of the cage. What is great is you can order the top half as an add-on later if you decide to get a second hedgehog. If you get the double decker, the bottom also works great for storage.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

My good friend bought her FN from walmart,the price will be hard to beat.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Midwest-Pets- ... d/14317988


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

I ended up getting her a My First Pet Ferret Cage.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just remember if you're using the multi-levels in the cage, ramps need to be enclosed and covered if they have rungs, and the levels need a wall at the open end, hedgehogs have poor depth perception and can walk off of them. Also many won't even bother with multi-levels.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'd recommend a Ferret Nation also  I have two of them stacked. It is sturdy and very well made. In my opinion the best feature is the doors on it because it makes getting things in and out a breeze. Cleaning is really easy too because of the doors. It's a really heavy and big cage so not something that would be a good option for packing up for a weekend get away but it does have wheels on it and can be easily pushed if you need to move it around the house. I love it and wouldn't trade for anything. My newest hedgie got to move into hers today and so far loves it. Sandra's is modified with 10 inches of coroplast on the bars to discourage climbing if she decided to try and my older and much, much bigger hedgie Loken has either 6 or 8 inches on the bars.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks guys! I've already secured off the bars with a sort of fence contraption out of wood strips. Sophie isn't much of a jumper as much as a bar climber, so in my experience with her as soon as she sees something in her path that is bigger than her she gets discouraged and turns around. My next issue would be with how to get her up the last bit of tubing on her multi levels. She can get up slopes but not a straight curved upwards tube. I wish I could put a picture of her cage but Photobucket is down for a bit.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Unsure since those tubes are hard plastic, hedgehogs have trouble with angles like that, I could see where it may discourage her from using the levels.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah I'm interested in building a ramp or something for her instead of the tubes. She can get up the first part of the tube, just not the 90* angle.


----------

